# Benzing Atis Top For Sale



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

*SOLD!!!*
I have my used Benzing Atis Top clock for sale with antenna and every thing in picture it all works good. I am asking $500 plus what ever shipping cost. PM me with any questions. Thank You for looking


----------



## lilylolll (May 14, 2011)

do you still have the atis clock for sale. if yes can you please call me at 650-544-1483. i really wanted to buy it for my husband.Thank you so much...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

lilylolll said:


> do you still have the atis clock for sale. if yes can you please call me at 650-544-1483. i really wanted to buy it for my husband.Thank you so much...


 Make sure your husbands club can accept this unit. Not all clubs are set up for the same systems. Our club for example, will only accept the newer models of Benzing such as the M-1 or G-2.


----------



## lilylolll (May 14, 2011)

Hi dear Warren & Karen Smith,
yes his club accept the benzing atis clock. If you still have it for sale can you please sale it to me and also how would you like me to pay it. I hope to hear from you soon. thank you so much for your time.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks to me like the 21 March 2010 post says it was sold.


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

Yes the clock was sold in March 2010 as akbird pointed out. Sorry lilylolll.


----------

